# ECONOMY, GREEN POISON BOTTLE



## madman (Mar 18, 2012)

DUG THIS ON SAT WITH THE USUAL SUSPECTS,  I ABOUT FLIPPED WHEN I PULLED THIS OUT OF THE HOLE, ONLY TO SEE A SMALL CHIP OFF THE BOTTOM AND ONE ON THE LIP, OH WELL IT WILL FIND A SPOT ON MY SHELF, I GUESS YOU DONT DIG THESE UP EVERY DAY


----------



## madman (Mar 18, 2012)

WELL I GUESS YOU CANT SEE A PIX KEEPS SAYING PIX ARE TO LARGE ARRRRRGGGG!


----------



## madman (Mar 18, 2012)

well best i could do


----------



## epackage (Mar 18, 2012)

That is a good looking poison MM....Jim


----------



## madman (Mar 18, 2012)

thanks jim heres the  pharmacy it came from same company,


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 18, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> well best i could do


 

 Great bottle Mike! Looks good, is it green or teal?


----------



## epackage (Mar 18, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> thanks jim heres the  pharmacy it came from same company,


 There's a ECONOMY Canning Jar and the lettering on your med and the jar are amazingly similar...


----------



## beendiggin (Mar 18, 2012)

That's a keeper.  Nice color, too.  Way to go.


----------



## Jim (Mar 19, 2012)

Killer bottle, Mike! That is one of the rarest in the entire KI-1/KI-2 series. The color is great, too, it's not quite the typical emerald green that is usually seen. Color variations occur in both the blue and green KIs, and some of them are very different from the usual cobalt and emerald.

 Even with a base chip and a lip chip, that is an extremely desirable bottle. I would keep it and enjoy it forever, unless you find a better one. You're in the right area, so where there's one, hopefully there are more. Congratulations, bro!  ~Jim

 PS- I hope you get a cobalt Kuhlman's to go with it


----------



## bloodj2 (Mar 19, 2012)

That's one very fine bottle, Mike! Love the color on it. Next one's mine yea?  definitely motivation to keep going even if it is just an 8 inch layer under three feet of clay. We could trench that whole place out. Glad we got out of all the broken coke bottles.


----------



## Longhunter (Mar 19, 2012)

Congrats on finding a rare one!
 Sure does look nice!!

 []


----------



## Poison_Us (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh that's just great.  I complete the KI charts for the next book, and you had dig up a previously unlisted color.  NOW I gotta go back and add another line it it JUST FOR YOU.  [8D]

 That is incredible, really.  The Economy KI-2 is only recorded in one size (3 1/4"" 1 oz) and in Cobalt.  How tall is it?
 Congratz on an incredible find.  I know someone who would love to have that bottle, even in that condition. []


----------



## Poison_Us (Mar 19, 2012)

Well, come to find out, the color in the book was wrong from the get go.  This is the only color they came in...well, emerald, and in the size mentioned.  SO...I need to fix that...but it is still a very rare bottle, even though it's not a new color.


----------



## madman (Mar 19, 2012)

thank you for all the kind comments and info! i im gonna put it on the shelf with its brothers.


----------



## GACDIG (Mar 20, 2012)

Love the color and style of that one............
 gac


----------



## Longhunter (Mar 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> thank you for all the kind comments and info! i im gonna put it *on the shelf with its brothers*.


 
 Good place for it!!!!
 Heck of a find!!

 []


----------



## madman (May 5, 2012)

FOR HISTORYS SAKE


----------

